# Anybody Diving Sat 1/28? Relationship in Trouble!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunshine and 1-2 foot seas. Anybody going and have room for 1? 

My Speargun is upset at me. She told me I don't spend time with her, or hold her like I used to, and that we never do anything together anymore. Said she feels like the excitement is gone from our relationship.

She asked have I been using another speargun. I told her no baby, you know your the only one I love, and I am not attracted to other spearguns at all, they do nothing for me. Plus none of the others feel the same way in my hands when I work them. And none of them could perform the way she does. Told her she's a real firecracker, and every time we're together, I am completely satisfied.

She asked is it cuz she's a little worn, and not as good looking as younger, newer spearguns. No baby, every bit of age and wear and tear is what makes you...you. I don't look at those as imperfections, or flaws, but each mark is a memory, that we made together. Makes me love you that much more, cuz your mine, and I'm yours. I told her she is beautiful, and keeps herself up. Her bands are thick, firm, and supple, her point is sharp, line is tight and can take a pounding. Her trigger responds to the touch of my finger every time and she goes off in an explosion of chaos.

I'm not sure if my words were enough though. I think we just need time together, just her and I, so I can do all those things with her that I want to, and we can make magic the way we used to together. Please let the seas calm down, and bring us good visibility. I would hate to lose the one I have searched for and finally found that I want to spend the rest of my life with. I'm worried.

Hope I can get us back to that special place we were before. If your going Saturday and have room please take us. Here is a picture of us together when times were better.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Clay, 

I strongly suggest some professional counseling, your spear gun has some serious neglect issues.

Hope you find a ride:thumbup:

uhmmm! Towers???? Then some YG action???? Thinkin..............

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just let me know! If your son was down, if not I can scrounge one up.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

CLAY I HAVE ROOM I WILL CALL YO LATER TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay, just a touch of photoshop in that pic and you would look like the world's strongest spear-fisher... just sayin.....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Dude, you are a mess!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

You two sure look happy together. I hope things work out.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like she has a daddy issues!

TRP


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm trying to go out diving on monday or tuesday but like you I don't have a boat at the time. I'm waiting for the insurance company. If you find a ride let me know, I don't mind pitching in. If not I guess I will try a shore dive for some sheepshead.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha hjorgan. I have meat hooks hanging from the joist under my carport for hangin the fish on for pictures back at the house. Trying to hold some big ones up for a picture can break your back!

Going with Toner in the morn:thumbup:

James, his boat is full, but pm me your number and I'll keep you on the list for future trips!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

James I have room for 1 on Sat. PM sent.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Make sure you have plenty of pictures of the trip. Sucks I have to work. If I can't find a ride on monday or tuesday I'm gonna shoot some sheepshead.


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Trust your relationship is repaired?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I wanna no if shes got a sister!!?? LOL , think i married to her?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

How was your trip?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was great, posted a few pics in another theread, headin out the door in a minute and goin again today!


----------

